
Juiced.gs announces Apple II-powered cryptocurrency - erickhill
https://juiced.gs/2019/04/juicybits-cryptocurrency/
======
stallmanite
My understanding of Turing machines is telling me no and I realize the article
is a joke but is there a way to make a cryptocurrency only mineable on an
Apple ][? (I’m thinking it would have to exploit analog peculiarities of the
physical gear that emulators don’t currently bother with implementing.)

------
pmiller2
April 1. Not that I haven't seen real pages like this. Poe's law strikes
again.

